# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تا كي فرصت هست براي ثبت نام در سايت آزمون

## reza0

سلام
وقتتون بخير
ميخواستم بدونم براي ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد بدون كنكور تا كي وقت هست؟
اگه بعد كنكور برم ثبت نام كنم بازم قابل قبوله ( البته اگه ظرفيت تكميل نشه)؟
و اينكه اگه هم در دانشگاه آزاد بدون كنور يك رشته اي قبول شم
و هم اينكه با كنكورش يه جاي ديگه قبول شم مشكلي پيش نمياد؟

----------

